# simulation 5.1



## boneto (13 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour...
Savez vous s'il existe des soutions logicielles pour décoder et simuler du 5.1 ou du DTS à partir d'une paire d'enceinte ???

Il existe de petites solutions materielles comme le DP-U50 YAMAHA (80¤ mais pas en France), un processeur d'effet qui se branche entre une source audio et des enceintes amplifiées (2 à 5.1) capable de simuler des enceintes arrières...C'est pas cher et permet d'éviter des fils.... Un logitiel ferait-il la même chose en temps réel ???


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2004)

dans lequel veux tu poster ? 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77337


----------



## boneto (13 Octobre 2004)

Je veux bien continuer n'importe où.... Et je pense que les audiophiles comme les programmeurs auront des réponses différentes .... Mais si cela nuit au bon fonctionnement du forum, je suprimerai ma question dans le développement pour y revenir plus tard sur des questions plus précises ... désolé !


----------



## boneto (13 Octobre 2004)

Ma question a été transférée dans le forum MUSIQUE....
Merci donc de ne pas répondre à celui-ci....

mais...    http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77337

désolé !


----------

